# االاقسام العامة > الرياضه الافريقية والعربية والعالمية >  >  ديربى Cairo ... قمة الغضب" لمن.. الزمالك "المحظوظ" أم الأهلي "المهزوز" ؟!

## اينرامو

*





الزمالك والأهلي.. لمن القمة 109؟ 

تترقب جماهير الكرة العربية والافريقية في السادسة مساء اليوم الخميس بتوقيت القاهرة - السابعة بتوقيت السودان عبر شاشات التليفزيون القمة الملتهبة التى تجمع الزمالك متصدر الدورى المصري الممتاز وغريمه الأزلى النادي الأهلى حامل لقب البطولة في المباراة التى تجمعهما باستاد الدفاع الجوي في ختام الأسبوع الثامن عشر للمسابقة.
وتحمل مواجهة الليلة طابعا خاصا بسبب الأزمة الأخيرة بينهما على خلفية شكوى الابيض للاعب الأهلى الجديد ونجمه السابق مؤمن زكريا في اتحاد الكرة لتوقيعه له فى التوقيت نفسه مما غرمه 250 ألف جنيبه وايقافه شهرا.. بينما رد الأهلى بشسكوى نجمى الزمالك معروف يوسف وخالد قمر للسبب نفسه وتم تغريمهما 120 الفا لكل لاعب وايقافهما شهرا.
ويحتل الزمالك بقيادة مديره الفنى محمد صلاح قمة الدورى برصيد 40 نقطة من 17 لقاء حيث حقق 12 انتصارا و4 تعادلات بينما نال الهزيمة في مباراة وحيدة أمام انبي.. بينما الأهلى بقيادة مدربه الاسباني جاريدو يحتل المركز الرابع برصيد 32 نقطة حيث فاز في 9 لقاءات وتعادل في 5 وتجرع الهزيمة في مباراتين امام الرجاء والاتحاد السكندري.. وتتبقى له مباراة مؤجلة مع الداخلية.
ويسعى الفريقان للفوز بمباراة القمة التى تحمل الرقم 109 وذلك لضرب أكثر من عصفور بحجر وحيد.. حيث يطمح الزمالك فى كسر العقدة الحمراء التى لم يستطع الفوز عليه منذ عام 2007 وكذلك للابتعاد بقمة المسابقة كثيرا عن غريمه الأكبر.. بينما يرغب الأهلى فى مواصلة التفوق على الزمالك في عدد مباريات القمة وكذلك لتضييق الفارق بينهما على القمة منتظرا مباراة الداخلية لتقليص الفارق عند نقطتين فقط.
ويدخل الزمالك مباراة الليلة مع مدربه المؤقت محمد صلاح الذى تولى المهمة بعد هروب البرتغالى باتشيكو بداية العام الجديد وتركه يواجه مصيره ونجح فى الاختبارات التى تعرض لها فى الدورى والكأس واستطاع أن يؤمن القمة لمصلحته بفارق نقطتين عن انبي الذى يلاحقه بقوة.. ويمنى صلاح النفس بالفوز للبقاء على رأس الادارة الفنية كما وعده مجلس الادارة حال فاز الليلة وفك عقدة الأهلى.
وقد خاض الزمالك فى فترة التوقف الأخيرة مباراة ودية أمام سكر الحوامدية وجرب بها خطة القمة واطمأن على المصابين العائدين من الاصابة مثل طارق حامد والذى يعول عليه كثيرا فى غياب معروف يوسف النيجيري الموقوف من اتحاد الكرة مع خالد قمر لتوقيعه للأهلى.
وقد حرص صلاح فى التدريبات الأخيرة على تحفيظ لاعبيه خطة اللقاء وكذلك حذرهم من عدم التهاون مع الأهلى المهزوز أخيرا بسبب النتائج المذبذبة ولكنه عاد أخيرا بفوز على الجيش.
وقد ضم صلاح لقائمة مواجهة الليلة اللاعبين:
( أحمد الشناوى وعبد الرحيم "جنش" وعلى حبر ومحمد كوفى وإسلام جمال و أحمد دويدار وعمر جابر وحازم إمام وحمادة طلبة وصالح موسى وإبراهيم صلاح وأحمد توفيق وطارق حامد ومحمد شعبان وأيمن حفنى ومصطفى فتحى وأحمد عيد وباسم مرسى وأحمد على وعبد الله سيسيه).
في المقابل يسعي المارد الأحمر بقيادة جاريدو الى الفوز على الزمالك للعودة لأجواء المنافسة بقوة وكذلك للرد على الانتقادات التى تعرض لها ولاعبيه فى الفترة الأخيرة والمطالبة برحيل الاسباني الذى قدم نتائج هى الأسوأ للأحمر منذ سنوات طويلة فى الدورى الممتاز.
 كما يرغب جاريدو فى مواصلة التفوق على الأبيض بعدما اقتنص منه السوبر المصرية فى بداية الموسم الحالى وارتفاع شعبيته بين جماهير الأحمر التى تعتبر مواجهات القمة هى الباب السحري للمرور لقلوب الجماهير.
وقد حرص جاريدو على دراسة الزمالك بدقة مع لاعبيه ونبه عليهم بمراقبة مفاتيح اللعب خاصة أيمن حفنى وعيد عبدالملك اللذين وظف لهما لاعبين بأعينهم لحرمانهم من حرية اللعب في الملعب مما يضيق الخناق على الفريق بأكمله.. كما حذر جاريدو لاعبيه من مغبة الخروج بنتيجة سلبية اليوم بعدما عاد الفريق الى حالته الطبيعية أمام الجيش وقدم أداء ونتيجة مطمئن.
ورغم الغيابات المؤثرة التى يعانيها الأحمر الا أن جاريدو يعول كثيرا على الموجودين.. حيث يفتقد الأهلى كلا من: شريف اكرامي حارسه الاساسي فى كل مباريات القمة الأخيرة فى السنوات الخمس الأخيرة بسبب مرض ابنته ومعه المصابون عمرو جمال وجدو وأحمد عادل عبدالمنعم.
وقد اختار جاريدو لقائمة الزمالك الليلة  20 لاعبا دخلوا فى معسكر مغلق الليلة استعدادا للمباراة.. واللاعبون هم:
((مسعد عوض – عبد الكافى رجب- محمد نجيب – سعد سمير – شريف عبد الفضيل – شريف حازم – باسم على – صبرى رحيل- حسام عاشور – محمد رزق – تريزيجيه – إسلام رشدى – كريم بامبو – رمضان صبحى – وليد سليمان- عبد الله السعيد-عماد متعب – أحمد عبد الظاهر – صلاح الدين الأثيوبى – بيتر إيبيموبوى)).
يذكر أن الأهلي مع الزمالك التقيا قبل قمة الليلة  108 مرات .........  فاز الأهلي في 38 لقاءً، بينما تفوق الزمالك في 25 لقاءً.. وتعادل الفريقان في  مواجهة 45.. كما سجل الاهلي 130 هدفا، بينما أحرز الزمالك 97 هدفا.
وبقى الى أن نشير الى أن لقاء القمة الليلة يديره طاقم تحكيم من فرنسا بناء على رغبة القطبين بقيادة الدولى الفرنسي توني شابرو.
التوقيت: 7 بتوقيت السودان .
القنوات الناقلة Nile Sport - mbc2 - Alnahar Sport
ايدك معاى يا .. كسلاوى .... ياأحمر اللون .!
قمة الغضب" لمن.. الزمالك "المحظوظ" أم الأهلي "المهزوز" ؟!
*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك يا مدرسة فن ولعب و هندسة
*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

زماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك يا مدرسة فن ولعب و هندسة



جداً والله .... خليك قريب .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة من نار
الساعة بتوقيت السودان في هذا اليوم الخالي من المباريات المهمة

*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مباراة من نار
الساعة بتوقيت السودان في هذا اليوم الخالي من المباريات المهمة




7 ......
*

----------


## اينرامو

*السلام الوطنى ..
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*لحظات  وتبدا  المباراه    وننتظر  ديربي   ممتع
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*شباب  زي  الورد  ناقلين  قمة  مصر  ماشاءالله  تبارك  الله
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*منقولة على أي قناة
*

----------


## اينرامو

*الزمالك يبدو متماسك ... واكثر انتشاراً .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*نهاية الشوط الأول بالتعادل بهدف لكل.. . أحرز للزمالك أيمن حفنى وعادل للأهلى وليد سليمان .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*الأهلى يضرب حصار على جبهة الزمالك .. ومحاولات من جانب الزمالك عن طريق احمد عيد عبدالملك .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*ليبرو زى "دويدار" .. مابنمشى النار .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*الدقيقة 65 والتعادل قائم ..
*

----------


## اينرامو

*تحكيم فرنسى .. منتهى النزاهة ... منتهى العدل .. ومنتهى الحيادية ..... ان شاء الله اسامة عطا المنان وصلاح يكونوا بشوفو فى المباراة دى عشان يشوفو الحكم الذى لايظلم ولا يخطىء  ... ولو انى أشك .
*

----------


## اينرامو

*الزمن البدل الضائع 5 دقائق ... والتعادل مستمر .... 
*

----------


## اينرامو

*​سايق براى يا كسلاوى انا ... التعادل الايجابى هو الذى فرض نفسه على اللقاء . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متى يفوز الزمالك على الاهلي ؟
حتى والأهلي في اسوا حالاته إيقافات واصابات وغيابات بالجملة
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

تحكيم فرنسى .. منتهى النزاهة ... منتهى العدل .. ومنتهى الحيادية ..... ان شاء الله اسامة عطا المنان وصلاح يكونوا بشوفو فى المباراة دى عشان يشوفو الحكم الذى لايظلم ولا يخطىء  ... ولو انى أشك .



القرد عند امه غزالة ///!!!صلاح شايف حكاموا ديل افضل حكام  افريقيا  زي الفريق داك البقولوا عليه اول فريق افريقى واول فريق عربى بس بدون بطولات 
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

متى يفوز الزمالك على الاهلي ؟
حتى والأهلي في اسوا حالاته إيقافات واصابات وغيابات بالجملة



عندما يفوز أمل الطوب والحجارة على الهلال الزبالة 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلم ياحبيب
مفترض ندور معاك
بس لقيتها كورة بارده 

اصلاً مابحب الدورى المصرى
                        	*

----------


## اينرامو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

تسلم ياحبيب
مفترض ندور معاك
بس لقيتها كورة بارده 

اصلاً مابحب الدورى المصرى



مابتقصّر ... ياعزيزى .
*

----------

